# Software Build v10.2 2020.28.* (latest 2020.28.10)



## garsh

*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
*Specific Software Versions:*

2020.28.1 9bc62dbe01c7 (2020-07-10)
2020.28.2 91220d2364 (2020-07-10)
2020.28.5 4a6fbab3952d (2020-07-20)
2020.28.6 35849ea453e9 (2020-07-30)
2020.28.10 2a486e27b (2020-07-21) (early access release)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software v10.2 2020.24.*
*Release Notes:*
*Suspension Improvements* (for cars with adaptive suspension)​Ride comfort in HIGH and VERY HIGH is improved through adaptive suspension damping improvements and reductions in maximum allowed speeds and ground clearances. Please refer to the Owner's Manual to find more details.​​*New Language Support*​You can now select Polish as your language. To update your language setting, tap Controls > Display and select the desired option from the Language drop down menu.​​Note: Your vehicle must be in PARK to change languages.​​_This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes._​​*Release Notes for 2020.28.2:*
*Sirius XM Improvements* (for X & S with Sirius Radio)​In this release, we have made improvements to the interface of Sirius XM to allow easier usability and discovery of stations, enhanced categorization of content, and improved the overall navigation experience.​Please note: You must have an active subscription to listen to Sirius XM. Please see Subscription Tab for details.​​*Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta)* (hw3)​When Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control is enabled, the Autosteer cruising set speed on residential roads can now be increased up to +5 mph (10 km/h) over the speed limit.​​*Supercharger Improvements* (for newer S & X)​Your car is now able to charge at V3 Superchargers at up to 250kW peak rates. As usual, when you navigate to a Supercharger, your car will condition its battery during the drive, so it can charge faster.​​*Range Display* (Raven S & X)​Your car will now display a slightly higher range to more accurately reflect the capacity of the battery.​​*Range Display* (Performance Y)​Your car will now display a slightly higher range to more accurately reflect the capacity of the battery.​​*Passenger Face Vent* (Y)​Your car will automatically disable the passenger face vents when no passenger is detected, lowering energy consumption in hot weather. This vent can be manually enabled by tapping where you'd like the passenger face vent to direct air within the climate control panel.​​*Suspension Improvements* (S & X w. adaptive air suspension)​Ride comfort in HIGH and VERY HIGH is improved through adaptive suspension damping improvements and reductions in maximum allowed speeds and ground clearances. Please refer to the Owner's Manual to find more details.​​*Suspension Improvements* (S & X w. smart air suspension)​For improved ride comfort, the maximum allowed speed and ground clearance in HIGH and VERY HIGH have been reduced. Please refer to the Owner's Manual to find more details.​​*New Language Support*​You can now select Polish as your language. To update your language setting, tap Controls > Display and select the desired option from the Language drop down menu.​Note: Your vehicle must be in PARK to change languages.​​*Tesla Arcade* (non-Raven S&X, HK)​Due to local regulations, the Tesla Arcade has been removed from your car.​​_This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes._​


----------



## ibgeek

Week 28 is out.


----------



## garsh

Looks like the only new feature (at least for this German installation) is to add Polish as a new language.
Below that, it says "Previous version information".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281468219149242369


----------



## garsh

Could be a Europe-focused release?

This one (Netherlands) says something about Suspension Improvements in addition to adding Polish. I would imagine that the suspension improvements are only for S & X.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281505348478734336


----------



## garsh

Here we go: English version.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281469143821299712


----------



## garsh

A couple people believe that the visualizations are making more/better use of the wide-angle front camera.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281569682647142400


----------



## garsh

And here's a better picture of the "Suspension Improvements" notes (in Spanish).
And yes, it mentions that it's for vehicles with Adaptive Suspension. Apparently, they've improved the comfort settings.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281557458922745859


----------



## garsh

And finally, both notes in English.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281512130886488066


----------



## serpico007

Do many drivers use these settings? The only time I was thinking of using it was during snowy days where I need clearance.


----------



## garsh

serpico007 said:


> Do many drivers use these settings? The only time I was thinking of using it was during snowy days where I need clearance.


I assume you're referring to the "high" and "very high" suspension modes?

I think most people use them for speed bumps and entering/leaving high-incline driveways.


----------



## garsh

*Release Notes for 2020.28.2:*
*Sirius XM Improvements* (for X & S with Sirius Radio)​In this release, we have made improvements to the interface of Sirius XM to allow easier usability and discovery of stations, enhanced categorization of content, and improved the overall navigation experience.​Please note: You must have an active subscription to listen to Sirius XM. Please see Subscription Tab for details.​​*Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta)* (hw3)
When Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control is enabled, the Autosteer cruising set speed on residential roads can now be increased up to +5 mph (10 km/h) over the speed limit.​​*Supercharger Improvements* (for newer S & X)
Your car is now able to charge at V3 Superchargers at up to 250kW peak rates. As usual, when you navigate to a Supercharger, your car will condition its battery during the drive, so it can charge faster.​​*Range Display* (Raven S & X)
Your car will now display a slightly higher range to more accurately reflect the capacity of the battery.​​*Range Display* (Performance Y)
Your car will now display a slightly higher range to more accurately reflect the capacity of the battery.​​*Passenger Face Vent* (Y)
Your car will automatically disable the passenger face vents when no passenger is detected, lowering energy consumption in hot weather. This vent can be manually enabled by tapping where you'd like the passenger face vent to direct air within the climate control panel.​​*Suspension Improvements* (S & X w. adaptive air suspension)
Ride comfort in HIGH and VERY HIGH is improved through adaptive suspension damping improvements and reductions in maximum allowed speeds and ground clearances. Please refer to the Owner's Manual to find more details.​​*Suspension Improvements* (S & X w. smart air suspension)
For improved ride comfort, the maximum allowed speed and ground clearance in HIGH and VERY HIGH have been reduced. Please refer to the Owner's Manual to find more details.​​*New Language Support*
You can now select Polish as your language. To update your language setting, tap Controls > Display and select the desired option from the Language drop down menu.​Note: Your vehicle must be in PARK to change languages.​​*Tesla Arcade* (non-Raven S&X, not sure on location)
Due to local regulations, the Tesla Arcade has been removed from your car.​​_This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes._​


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> *Tesla Arcade* (non-Raven S&X, not sure on location)
> Due to local regulations, the Tesla Arcade has been removed from your car.​​_This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes._​


This change applies to Hong Kong. OP updated.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283837570397372418


----------



## RichEV

garsh said:


> *Release Notes for 2020.28.2:*
> *Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta)* (hw3)​When Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control is enabled, the Autosteer cruising set speed on residential roads can now be increased up to +5 mph (10 km/h) over the speed limit.​


Hooray!


----------



## RichEV

Is "...stopping in 900 feet" new with FW 28? It used to be 600 ft.


----------



## Reliev

RichEV said:


> Is "...stopping in 900 feet" new with FW 28? It used to be 600 ft.


not sure the 600 feet is annoying but not as much as the I'm going exactly the speed limit and everyone is getting upset at me


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I'd like to see it slow down with just regen. Right now it seems to stop late and use some friction braking.


----------



## ibgeek

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'd like to see it slow down with just regen. Right now it seems to stop late and use some friction braking.


A good blend is required. There are times when there is little or no regen available. In a perfect world the car would use regen as much as possible and then supplement mechanical braking as needed.


----------



## Mike

There is mention of the passenger HVAC airflow not being on if the pax seat is empty (Model Y specific).

Does this already happen in the TM3 if the car is only occupied by the driver?


----------



## skygraff

Voice commands to open TuneIn stations (even favorites) still broken.


----------



## Nautilus

Mike said:


> There is mention of the passenger HVAC airflow not being on if the pax seat is empty (Model Y specific).
> 
> Does this already happen in the TM3 if the car is only occupied by the driver?


I don't think so Mike. I know that air is coming out of the front passenger vent when I'm alone in my Model 3. I'm currently on 2020.24.6.4, but I've always had air coming out of the passenger side vent. On some days I've even directed it over in my direction. Also, the ventilation graphic shows it coming out and also the ability to adjust its direction.


----------



## joelliot

Nautilus said:


> I don't think so Mike. I know that air is coming out of the front passenger vent when I'm alone in my Model 3. I'm currently on 2020.24.6.4, but I've always had air coming out of the passenger side vent. On some days I've even directed it over in my direction. Also, the ventilation graphic shows it coming out and also the ability to adjust its direction.


This article says the change didn't come until 28.2.

https://electrek.co/2020/07/16/tesla-update-vent-change-commitment-efficiency/


----------



## Garlan Garner

joelliot said:


> This article says the change didn't come until 28.2.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2020/07/16/tesla-update-vent-change-commitment-efficiency/


I currently have 28.2. The air in the passengers seat still comes out with no passengers - at all times.


----------



## ibgeek

Garlan Garner said:


> I currently have 28.2. The air in the passengers seat still comes out with no passengers - at all times.


Just to clarify, in 28.2 the model Y will turn off the passenger fan if the seat is empty. This is ONLY in the model Y.


----------



## RichEV

ibgeek said:


> Just to clarify, in 28.2 the model Y will turn off the passenger fan if the seat is empty. This is ONLY in the model Y.


Sure hope this option is feasible in the 3 too at some point. Especially if it means that more air comes out the driver side vent.


----------



## ibgeek

RichEV said:


> Sure hope this option is feasible in the 3 too at some point. Especially if it means that more air comes out the driver side vent.


From my info, the 3 does not have this ability. Not to say it won't be added to future built M3's.


----------



## pweady

2020.28.5 installing now. Bug fixes I imagine.


----------



## skygraff

pweady said:


> 2020.28.5 installing now. Bug fixes I imagine.


Finished here but haven't gone out to car yet.

Just did and, yeah, no changes and no fix to the TuneIn voice command issue.


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285371310269444101


----------



## garsh

2020.28.10 is out in the wild, and it's described as "Early Access", so I've marked this thread as "Beta" for now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285522454551695360


----------



## fazluke

I thought for 28.x, we get more than 24.x fixes to stop signs and red lights.


----------



## serpico007

Getting it now too.


----------



## slotti

This is weird. I am not early access, and I did not get 28.10, but I am installing 28.5 right now.


----------



## Bigriver

slotti said:


> This is weird. I am not early access, and I did not get 28.10, but I am installing 28.5 right now.
> View attachment 34941


I'm not following what is weird.... if 28.10 is early access, and you are not early access, it seems normal you wouldn't be getting it at this time. But there are often multiple versions being pushed to different cars.

It looks like 20.28.5 is going pretty wide right now. There are almost 1000 pending installs amongst Teslafi users.


----------



## slotti

my mistake. I just saw the beta on the thread title, didn't see it only relates to .10


----------



## garsh

slotti said:


> my mistake. I just saw the beta on the thread title, didn't see it only relates to .10


Sorry about that. I'll remove that since it appears that only 2020.28.10 is early access.


----------



## slotti

So, first drive on NOA on 2020.28.5 today. Changing lanes and squeezing in between cars seems a lot more snappy and smooth. Coming from 2020.24.6.9.


----------



## sduck

Got 2020.28.5 last night. Got to try it on a local street that has a lot of lights (Carothers Blvd in Franklin). It seems to work a lot better. If it has a clear view of the light at the 500-300 foot point where you would get the "stopping for..." warning, it'll skip that and keep going. Nice! However, if it doesn't have a clear view of the light, it'll throw up the warning, and then start braking when it gets to the 200-100 foot range where it normally would. Once it's started braking, even once it can see the lights, it still keeps braking even if the lights are green, and you have to hit the go pedal or the stalk to resume, like previously. There are a lot of variables in how it works now, I couldn't explore all of them. But it's better, but not ready for prime time yet.


----------



## bwilson4web

Loaded 2020.28.5 at lunch time and did a double-button+brake reset. I re-enabled sentry-mode and everything otherwise looked OK. But after I got home and took a nap, I woke up *to find 100% charge, 235 mi indicated*. Why it reset the charge level to 100% does not make sense. However, I've seen a change in the charge limit once before in a previous release but not to 100%.

Friday, tomorrow, I'll drive to Atlanta. I've already set the limit back to 85%, ~200 miles. I will be leaving early in the morning, ~2 AM to drive in the cool of the night. Including the time zone change, it'll be about 6 AM at the Aceworth Supercharger for a quick top-off. Then drive to the Tire Rack facility to pickup the two tires. I'll return via Aceworth for a longish charge, 30-45 minutes, and drive back home.

Regardless, chores are calling my name.

Bob Wilson


----------



## serpico007

This morning I started getting the exclamation mark at the top of the screen by my name. It kept saying the ssd drive I use needs formatting for Dashcam. I unplugged it four times and parked the car at work. Sentry was Active and the exclamation mark went away. All videos are still on the drive. 

My coworker who picked up her Model Y last week was having the same issue but we couldn't figure it out.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## M3OC Rules

serpico007 said:


> This morning I started getting the exclamation mark at the top of the screen by my name. It kept saying the ssd drive I use needs formatting for Dashcam. I unplugged it four times and parked the car at work. Sentry was Active and the exclamation mark went away. All videos are still on the drive.
> 
> My coworker who picked up her Model Y last week was having the same issue but we couldn't figure it out.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?


I recently had this and it was due to a bad USB connection. I have the Jeda USB Hub and the whole hub pulled back. Too much acceleration maybe?


----------



## Reliev

M3OC Rules said:


> I recently had this and it was due to a bad USB connection. I have the Jeda USB Hub and the whole hub pulled back. Too much acceleration maybe?


I saw 2 videos on youtube derik and someone else posted about the USB issues in the model y. They swapped out the pads and it didn't do anything makes me think there is an issue behind the console during assembly possibly?


----------



## Hdez

I noticed no one has mentioned the return of 5 MPH above posted speed with 28.5. Is this something we got in a previous update?


----------



## Avid

I believe it came with this update.


----------



## sduck

It's in the release notes on page one.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

28.5 just got it's second wind. Installing now.


----------



## VFRMike

Just installed 28.5 while visiting the in-laws about an hour ago. While driving home the car (2020 Model 3 Performance) came to a very abrupt stop with no stop sign or stop light near. I think it indicated it was stopping for a stop sign, but I'm not certain as we were really quite shocked. It will be interesting to try that same spot tomorrow. Would almost certainly have caused an accident if a driver happened to be behind us and was not aware. Otherwise, it was nice to be able to go a couple over the speed limit in town with this new update.


----------



## slotti

this happened today on 28.5:


----------



## NickJonesS71

Reliev said:


> makes me think there is an issue behind the console during assembly possibly?


No way Tesla builds and tests everything extensively 😂


----------



## NickJonesS71

garsh said:


> *Passenger Face Vent* (Y)
> Your car will automatically disable the passenger face vents when no passenger is detected, lowering energy consumption in hot weather. This vent can be manually enabled by tapping where you'd like the passenger face vent to direct air within the climate control panel.


Was this not implemented in the 3s? Seems the code would be the same any idea why not?


----------



## iChris93

NickJonesS71 said:


> Was this not implemented in the 3s? Seems the code would be the same any idea why not?


Another member thinks not. 


ibgeek said:


> From my info, the 3 does not have this ability. Not to say it won't be added to future built M3's.


----------



## garsh

NickJonesS71 said:


> Was this not implemented in the 3s? Seems the code would be the same any idea why not?


My guess would be that it requires a hardware change. I don't think there's any way to turn off just the passenger vents in a 3, even manually.


----------



## NickJonesS71

iChris93 said:


> Another member thinks not.


Interesting. Seems odd it can't be implemented in previous builds.

Anyway seems rather silly to me to worry about something as simple as a fan speed setting to make such a drastic difference in range


----------



## bwilson4web

VFRMike said:


> Just installed 28.5 while visiting the in-laws about an hour ago. While driving home the car (2020 Model 3 Performance) came to a very abrupt stop with no stop sign or stop light near. I think it indicated it was stopping for a stop sign, but I'm not certain as we were really quite shocked. It will be interesting to try that same spot tomorrow. Would almost certainly have caused an accident if a driver happened to be behind us and was not aware. Otherwise, it was nice to be able to go a couple over the speed limit in town with this new update.


You are not alone. There was a stop sign at an intersecting road in a nearby parking lot that was removed when a standalone, fast food place went out of business last year. Given the early warnings beyond or out of sight, I suspect the phantom stop sign is an artifact of using the Google map database.

Personally, I want the Google map to go away.

Bob Wilson


----------



## VFRMike

VFRMike said:


> Just installed 28.5 while visiting the in-laws about an hour ago. While driving home the car (2020 Model 3 Performance) came to a very abrupt stop with no stop sign or stop light near. I think it indicated it was stopping for a stop sign, but I'm not certain as we were really quite shocked. It will be interesting to try that same spot tomorrow. Would almost certainly have caused an accident if a driver happened to be behind us and was not aware. Otherwise, it was nice to be able to go a couple over the speed limit in town with this new update.





bwilson4web said:


> You are not alone. There was a stop sign at an intersecting road in a nearby parking lot that was removed when a standalone, fast food place went out of business last year. Given the early warnings beyond or out of sight, I suspect the phantom stop sign is an artifact of using the Google map database.
> 
> Personally, I want the Google map to go away.
> 
> Bob Wilson


So I just tried to replicate the braking situation that I experienced last night at the same spot and the car performed flawlessly. Tried it twice in fact. I did experience a phantom brake on the way home this morning, but it was nothing like last night where it tried to come to a complete stop like there was a wall in front of me. Also, should add that the car is noticeably smoother when driving down our main street. Our main street is a wide street and the car is often swerving (just a bit) searching for the lane lines. However, last night and today the car just hugs the center line and keeps very straight. Braking for stop lights/signs seems slightly smoother too.


----------



## bwilson4web

VFRMike said:


> So I just tried to replicate the braking situation that I experienced last night at the same spot and the car performed flawlessly. Tried it twice in fact. I did experience a phantom brake on the way home this morning, but it was nothing like last night where it tried to come to a complete stop like there was a wall in front of me. Also, should add that the car is noticeably smoother when driving down our main street. Our main street is a wide street and the car is often swerving (just a bit) searching for the lane lines. However, last night and today the car just hugs the center line and keeps very straight. Braking for stop lights/signs seems slightly smoother too.


Sorry, that sounds 'retro.' I would probably do a double button, brake reset and try again.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Yanquetino

I downloaded 2020.28.5 last night, and decided to take a drive today to test it out. I am quite pleased with the improvements, and will elaborate on my impressions.

First, I am delighted that, with Autopilot and Autostop engaged, you can again set the speed at 5 MPH above the limit. Yay!

I've found that, when TACC stops at a stop sign, if you then touch the accelerator to proceed, and you turn 90° onto a cross-traffic street, the car stays at a slower speed until you straighten out and then resumes at the speed set before stopping.

There is still no way to "creep" forward at stop signs if you don't have a clear line-of-sight of the cross-traffic. The only solution is to disengage TACC or AP.

A few upgrades ago, I noticed something that had never happened before. When I approached a roundabout near our home on TACC, the car would automatically slow down so that I could drive _through_ the roundabout without disengaging TACC. With this latest upgrade, if I have _both_ Autostop and TACC engaged, the car slows down, but also displays a yellow roundabout alert, and then as it gets closer, the alert changes to a blue AP wheel. It also now _stops_ at the roundabout, despite NO stop sign, until you resume by pressing the accelerator or flipping the stalk. Again, it then allows you to slowly turn through the roundabout and only resumes the previous speed once you straighten out the wheel. Here are photos of those two alerts that I'd never seen before:

















I discovered that these Autostop features at roundabouts also work with Autopilot! However, I have had to disengage Autopilot to proceed through the roundabouts, as the car still has difficulty reading and staying in the lines as they curve around the circle. Here is a link to two video clips of the features, the first one using TACC, and the second on Autopilot:

Approaching a roundabout using TACC and Autopilot


----------



## francoisp

I thought I'd give it one more try but I still can't deal with this new iteration of the Traffic Light and Stop Control (2020.28.5). I find it stressful because its behavior is too often unpredictable: it sees traffic lights where there isn't requiring me to push it through, it slows down on flashing yellow lights, it stops feet away from a stop sign preventing me to see incoming traffic on the cross street. In busy traffic I can see the benefit of automatically going through green lights by following a car however in my semi urban neighborhood it's seldom the case so I have to keep authorizing the car, usually after I feel a deceleration which I find annoying. It seems that I spend more mental energy driving when this feature is turned on than when it's not. Shouldn't it be the other around?


----------



## FRC

FrancoisP said:


> I thought I'd give it one more try but I still can't deal with this new iteration of the Traffic Light and Stop Control (2020.28.5). I find it stressful because its behavior is too often unpredictable: it sees traffic lights where there isn't requiring me to push it through, it slows down on flashing yellow lights, it stops feet away from a stop sign preventing me to see incoming traffic on the cross street. In busy traffic I can see the benefit of automatically going through green lights by following a car however in my semi urban neighborhood it's seldom the case so I have to keep authorizing the car, usually after I feel a deceleration which I find annoying. It seems that I spend more mental energy driving when this feature is turned on than when it's not. Shouldn't it be the other around?


If this was anything near the final iteration of stop signs and lights, I think we would likely all agree, it stinks. But the fact is that this is nothing but a step toward that final iteration. Tesla is using those of us who are willing to use it as portals for information gathering. The more miles we put on this iteration, the faster Tesla can accumulate data allowing them to publish improved iterations. I don't blame anyone for not using stop signs and lights in it's current form. I agree that using it makes driving more difficult, not less. But I realize that this is just a step on the (long) road and I choose to use this iteration most of the time for the greater good.


----------



## [email protected]

*Y* updated to 28.5 this morning. onscreen, the red, red caliper 21" uberturbined *Y*'s predictive range at 80% battery immediately increased from 224 miles to 233.

new range at 100% 291?


----------



## lance.bailey

Yanquetino said:


> I downloaded 2020.28.5 last night, and decided to take a drive today to test it out. I am quite pleased with the improvements, and will elaborate on my impressions.
> 
> ...
> 
> A few upgrades ago, I noticed something that had never happened before. When I approached a roundabout near our home on TACC, the car would automatically slow down so that I could drive _through_ the roundabout without disengaging TACC. With this latest upgrade, if I have _both_ Autostop and TACC engaged, the car slows down, but also displays a yellow roundabout alert, and then as it gets closer, the alert changes to a blue AP wheel. It also now _stops_ at the roundabout, despite NO stop sign, until you resume by pressing the accelerator or flipping the stalk. Again, it then allows you to slowly turn through the roundabout and only resumes the previous speed once you straighten out the wheel. Here are photos of those two alerts that I'd never seen before:
> 
> Approaching a roundabout using TACC and Autopilot


i started seeing the slowdown, the yellow roundabout and the "slowing for traffic control" signs in the 20.24.6.9 release maybe 20.24.6.5, they came pretty close together for me. but definitely before 20.28 as I haven't driven that release since Monday night's install.


----------



## Yanquetino

lance.bailey said:


> i started seeing the slowdown, the yellow roundabout and the "slowing for traffic control" signs in the 20.24.6.9 release maybe 20.24.6.5


That would explain why I started to see the slow down at a roundabout a few updates ago. I didn't see the yellow alert, however, but… I didn't have Autostop engaged, as I opted not to use it until the 5+ MPH was restored with Autopilot. This tells me that Autostop slows down at roundabouts -_without_ being engaged! Doesn't happen with stop signs or traffic lights, however. Just roundabouts…?


----------



## lance.bailey

i have also seen traffic control slowdowns from yield, merge and counterflow signs in 20.24.6.5

and hallucinations for i while i was shopping for a "i brake for hallucinations" bumper sticker. ironically online shopping.


----------



## ibgeek

Interesting issue yesterday. Didn't cause any issues but I had my arm hanging out my drivers window and after a couple minutes the screen showed a pedestrian running along side my car on the freeway. 
The car continued on fine but this should probably be addressed.


----------



## bwilson4web

ibgeek said:


> Interesting issue yesterday. Didn't cause any issues but I had my arm hanging out my drivers window and after a couple minutes the screen showed a pedestrian running along side my car on the freeway.
> The car continued on fine but this should probably be addressed.


That deserves a short, YouTube video. <GRINS>

Bob Wilson


----------



## GDN

ibgeek said:


> A good blend is required. There are times when there is little or no regen available. In a perfect world the car would use regen as much as possible and then supplement mechanical braking as needed.


Help me understand what you mean by little or no regen being availalble? The context of the post to which you replied was wanting to see the car slow down only using regen. The city street self driving is giving warnings many hundred feet before the light. It would be very easy to slow and use regen with that distance. If it is an unknown stop - understandable, but not with the notifications and distances that almost each intersection has in the DB.

We may not get only regen as OP was asking, but much more regen or slowing could be done and less use of the brakes. I have full confidence it will improve, these are early iterations, but when the stops are known with typically at least 600 ft notifications - there is more than enough regen available in almost every case. It will just take time and tweaking, but don't make excuses for them as it isn't available, almost everyone using the feature has noted it brakes hard at the light.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> Help me understand what you mean by little or no regen being availalble?


Winter.


----------



## GDN

iChris93 said:


> Winter.


I'll take that, however, most of the testing and release of this SW and comment from OP has only been in the last 60 days, no COLD winter days with NO regen available. I forget some of you all don't get and enjoy TX heat year round. However I still believe that the majority of the complaints are still about the car stopping way too late and harshly in these warmer times, which I've experienced a time or two as well, full well knowing there was plenty of regen that could have been used had it just slowed accerlation.

My comment still stands, this is early on, we know how their SW works, it will take a few iterations and it will improve and more regen will be used when it is available.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> I'll take that, however, most of the testing and release of this SW and comment from OP has only been in the last 60 days, no COLD winter days with NO regen available. I forget some of you all don't get and enjoy TX heat year round. However I still believe that the majority of the complaints are still about the car stopping way too late and harshly in these warmer times, which I've experienced a time or two as well, full well knowing there was plenty of regen that could have been used had it just slowed accerlation.
> 
> My comment still stands, this is early on, we know how their SW works, it will take a few iterations and it will improve and more regen will be used when it is available.


Totally agree. I haven't had limited regen in a few months now so it definitely could (and should) be using more regen when it is available.


----------



## ibgeek

iChris93 said:


> Totally agree. I haven't had limited regen in a few months now so it definitely could (and should) be using more regen when it is available.


I do agree that when Regen is available, it should be utilized more by auto breaking.


----------



## Mike

FrancoisP said:


> I thought I'd give it one more try but I still can't deal with this new iteration of the Traffic Light and Stop Control (2020.28.5). I find it stressful because its behavior is too often unpredictable: it sees traffic lights where there isn't requiring me to push it through, it slows down on flashing yellow lights, it stops feet away from a stop sign preventing me to see incoming traffic on the cross street. In busy traffic I can see the benefit of automatically going through green lights by following a car however in my semi urban neighborhood it's seldom the case so I have to keep authorizing the car, usually after I feel a deceleration which I find annoying. It seems that I spend more mental energy driving when this feature is turned on than when it's not. Shouldn't it be the other around?


You sound like me, forcing myself to use autopilot on two lane provincial highways when there are wide loads/long lines of oncoming traffic.


----------



## EV3Tim

I’m on 2020.28.5 and drove on interstate for first time today. Was shocked when the Navigate On Autopilot graphic on left third of screen suddenly appeared horizontal vs. vertical. In other words, the car was viewed driving right to left. It wasn’t easy to use a finger to move it back to the vertical. Anyone else witnessed this?😉


----------



## Reliev

anyone notice all these updates the lock-in garage icon has to be toggled again and again?


----------



## bwilson4web

Replicated:

1) Phantom stop sign - removed at least two years ago, it still sees a "red line" to stop
2) Phantom overpass - had a sudden stop initiated on overpass of a traffic light controlled intersection

UPDATE: It reads "STOP" painted on the roadway and faintly renders the text.

Bob Wilson


----------



## lance.bailey

took my first drive in 20.28.5 today and i'm not impressed. I do like the +10km over the limit on residential roads, but a few things.

all the icons in the radio disappered and the radio locked up mute when I changed stations. a double thumbwheel reboot fixed that


a return to the original TACC stop light behaviour (ie: before 24.5.1) Update 24.5.1 no longer required explicit driver confirmation of pushing down the gear selector to continue straight through an intersection for green lights when there is a lead vehicle ahead of you. That disappeared with 20.28.5 and today's drive. At every intersection when the lead car stopped, I stayed stopped with a red stop line on the display when the lead car continued on at the green. I tried a brake+thumbwheel reboot but that did not fix the problem.
Worse, is that I experienced the phantom red line again partway through an intersection.​​
came up to intersection light was red, lead car stopped, car stopped behind it. I'm about three cars back
light turned green, cars start moving, lead car goes, my display stop line stays red and I stay put
I press the accelerator, start moving. Close to the stop line I get a display notice that car is stopping for a traffic signal in XX metres (did not notice how far). I'm now keeping one eye on the display
about a third of the way into the intersection (I am now past the real stop line) an imaginary red stop line appears on the display and the car starts to rapidly slow down for it
I tap the accelerator and move on

Not impressed with 20.28.5 - really missing 24.5.1 because it ROCKED


----------



## DocScott

FRC said:


> If this was anything near the final iteration of stop signs and lights, I think we would likely all agree, it stinks. But the fact is that this is nothing but a step toward that final iteration. Tesla is using those of us who are willing to use it as portals for information gathering. The more miles we put on this iteration, the faster Tesla can accumulate data allowing them to publish improved iterations. I don't blame anyone for not using stop signs and lights in it's current form. I agree that using it makes driving more difficult, not less. But I realize that this is just a step on the (long) road and I choose to use this iteration most of the time for the greater good.


I've said it before: what use is this data relative to what they could gather in shadow mode? It's not like disengagements in AP, which _are_ useful, because they sometimes mean that AP did something alarming or wrong. For Autostop, there's a distinct trigger for each sequence of events (a perceived light or stop sign)--in shadow mode, the car could watch for such a trigger, see what the driver does, and compare to what it would have done.

In fact, having the system engaged makes the data _less_ useful, because drivers are likely to "give Autostop a chance" before overriding it. So if it misses identifying a light, for example, the driver will stop later than they would have if they were just driving.

Why then, did Tesla release a system that makes driving harder on balance and doesn't help them collect data?

Two reasons, I think. One is revenue recognition. The other is that they can be seen to be making an effort toward a "feature-complete" system. If people with FSD didn't see some new features which felt like they were getting closer to something that would fulfill the promises made to them when they purchased it, many would start to get antsy, and it would create bad press for the car.


----------



## FRC

DocScott said:


> I've said it before: what use is this data relative to what they could gather in shadow mode? It's not like disengagements in AP, which _are_ useful, because they sometimes mean that AP did something alarming or wrong. For Autostop, there's a distinct trigger for each sequence of events (a perceived light or stop sign)--in shadow mode, the car could watch for such a trigger, see what the driver does, and compare to what it would have done.
> 
> In fact, having the system engaged makes the data _less_ useful, because drivers are likely to "give Autostop a chance" before overriding it. So if it misses identifying a light, for example, the driver will stop later than they would have if they were just driving.
> 
> Why then, did Tesla release a system that makes driving harder on balance and doesn't help them collect data?
> 
> Two reasons, I think. One is revenue recognition. The other is that they can be seen to be making an effort toward a "feature-complete" system. If people with FSD didn't see some new features which felt like they were getting closer to something that would fulfill the promises made to them when they purchased it, many would start to get antsy, and it would create bad press for the car.


You ask a valid question...and answer it too!


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

EV3Tim said:


> I'm on 2020.28.5 and drove on interstate for first time today. Was shocked when the Navigate On Autopilot graphic on left third of screen suddenly appeared horizontal vs. vertical. In other words, the car was viewed driving right to left. It wasn't easy to use a finger to move it back to the vertical. Anyone else witnessed this?😉


That would happen if you touched (accidentally?) the left part of the display. It moves the perspective. Normal view should be restored after a few (~10) seconds.


----------



## Mike

With 28.5, I have lost the ability to check out a Sentry Mode event clip while in the car.

Also, even though still selected "on", honking the horn does not save a dash cam clip.


----------



## ibgeek

Mike said:


> With 28.5, I have lost the ability to check out a Sentry Mode event clip while in the car.
> 
> Also, even though still selected "on", honking the horn does not save a dash cam clip.


No problems with Sentry Mode or Dash Cam for my M3. I'd recommend formatting your drive. I'd be willing to bet that doing so will fix the issue. Also if you are using Sentry Mode, your care likely doesn't sleep. I'd also do a full power down and restart. I do this after every update and since doing so have had far less issues with new builds.


----------



## Mike

ibgeek said:


> No problems with Sentry Mode or Dash Cam for my M3. I'd recommend formatting your drive. I'd be willing to bet that doing so will fix the issue. Also if you are using Sentry Mode, your care likely doesn't sleep. I'd also do a full power down and restart. I do this after every update and since doing so have had far less issues with new builds.


Thanks for the tips.

Are you recommending I reformat the current thumb drive that has been working flawlessly for 11 months?

The "format drive" option on the UI is greyed out, so the car thinks the drive is okay.

I currently do a full power down, plus a twin scroll reset after any new software update...with the thumb drive removed.

In future, I'll not only remove the tumb drive with each update, but put it on my (Windows 7) computer and empty all the saved files.

I've just done this (empty the drive, not reformat) and will see what happens tomorrow morning after a nights rest.

Sentry mode is setup to be on everywhere except home, and believe me, this car falls sound asleep real fast at home (so much so even the LTE receiving capability goes to sleep https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...m-card-located-in-a-may-2018-build-tm3.16634/)


----------



## ibgeek

I am recommending that you reformat your current thumb drive. And then when you put it in the car, you should ALWAYS see the format option.
I strongly recommend that you format for fat32 then put the drive in your car and let the car re-format the drive. Also I know that a lot of people are using thumb drives, but you will have a far better and more reliable result from a cheap SSD. They handle heat better, last longer and read/write much faster than most thumb drives. 

Sounds like you are doing everything else that I would recommend. 

Regards,
Tony


----------



## styleruk

One thing I notice on the 2020.28.5 update here in the UK... roundabouts. Not so popular in the US, but here they are everywhere and I go through 10 or 15 each way on my commute. Normally, when you approach a roundabout and a car is coming from the right, you kinda match their speed and pull out as if you are going into the back of them so you fill the gap and keep the flow (unless you are a sunday driver). If you have to stop and wait for a gap, you don't wait until a car has passed you, otherwise, cars behind will start climbing over your back. You tend to start pulling out as they pass. With the update, the car holds back a little and you don't get the full acceleration.
This is a definite change as I really felt it, but quickly get used to it after a few roundabouts. The first one made me move forward in my seat as if the accelerator had broken, but I soon got used the reduced pull.
I guess officially, you should wait for a perfect gap in case they stop and you hit them. But if you were to do that in the morning rush hour, you won't be very liked. 
So it's a small thing that anyone in the US would not really notice, but for me, it's an immediate difference and not really a big issue. Just like a lot of other things the Tesla does to keep safe, it drives to the rules (and so it should), but sometimes that would irritate everyone around you...unless you were out on a Sunday drive of course.


----------



## garsh

2020.28.6 was released.
After the release of 2020.28.10 (which appeared to be early-access only).
Strange.


----------



## DocScott

styleruk said:


> One thing I notice on the 2020.28.5 update here in the UK... roundabouts. Not so popular in the US, but here they are everywhere and I go through 10 or 15 each way on my commute. Normally, when you approach a roundabout and a car is coming from the right, you kinda match their speed and pull out as if you are going into the back of them so you fill the gap and keep the flow (unless you are a sunday driver). If you have to stop and wait for a gap, you don't wait until a car has passed you, otherwise, cars behind will start climbing over your back. You tend to start pulling out as they pass. With the update, the car holds back a little and you don't get the full acceleration.
> This is a definite change as I really felt it, but quickly get used to it after a few roundabouts. The first one made me move forward in my seat as if the accelerator had broken, but I soon got used the reduced pull.
> I guess officially, you should wait for a perfect gap in case they stop and you hit them. But if you were to do that in the morning rush hour, you won't be very liked.
> So it's a small thing that anyone in the US would not really notice, but for me, it's an immediate difference and not really a big issue. Just like a lot of other things the Tesla does to keep safe, it drives to the rules (and so it should), but sometimes that would irritate everyone around you...unless you were out on a Sunday drive of course.


At some point, Tesla will need to come to grips with differences in driving etiquette from region to region. I know that Californians have different conventions than New Yorkers for merging and such, and so I adjust my driving accordingly when I'm in each state. If Teslas aren't going to appear like fish out of water (or like northern Californians suddenly transported to wherever), at some point they're going to have to make similar adjustments.


----------



## shmackers

styleruk said:


> One thing I notice on the 2020.28.5 update here in the UK... roundabouts. Not so popular in the US, but here they are everywhere and I go through 10 or 15 each way on my commute. Normally, when you approach a roundabout and a car is coming from the right, you kinda match their speed and pull out as if you are going into the back of them so you fill the gap and keep the flow (unless you are a sunday driver). If you have to stop and wait for a gap, you don't wait until a car has passed you, otherwise, cars behind will start climbing over your back. You tend to start pulling out as they pass. With the update, the car holds back a little and you don't get the full acceleration.
> This is a definite change as I really felt it, but quickly get used to it after a few roundabouts. The first one made me move forward in my seat as if the accelerator had broken, but I soon got used the reduced pull.
> I guess officially, you should wait for a perfect gap in case they stop and you hit them. But if you were to do that in the morning rush hour, you won't be very liked.
> So it's a small thing that anyone in the US would not really notice, but for me, it's an immediate difference and not really a big issue. Just like a lot of other things the Tesla does to keep safe, it drives to the rules (and so it should), but sometimes that would irritate everyone around you...unless you were out on a Sunday drive of course.


I am in Carmel, Indiana which has over 100 roundabouts. On 28.5 in the US it treats roundabouts like a stop sign. When I trigger the car to go, its starts accelerating but a quarter of the way into the roundabout I have to take over. It can't handle the curve.


----------



## Mike

ibgeek said:


> I am recommending that you reformat your current thumb drive. And then when you put it in the car, you should ALWAYS see the format option.
> I strongly recommend that you format for fat32 then put the drive in your car and let the car re-format the drive. Also I know that a lot of people are using thumb drives, but you will have a far better and more reliable result from a cheap SSD. They handle heat better, last longer and read/write much faster than most thumb drives.
> 
> Sounds like you are doing everything else that I would recommend.
> 
> Regards,
> Tony


I'll reformat it before my next drive, thanks.

And if the reformat option is still greyed out, I'll submit a bug report.


----------



## littlD

NickJonesS71 said:


> Was this not implemented in the 3s? Seems the code would be the same any idea why not?


A big hint that something hardware is different is that, in the Model Y, none of the voice commands that control vents are currently recognized.

Now that I have Middie (Model 3) and Middy (Model Y), I can do side by side testing. And more than that may be different, you can't open the glove box via voice command in the Model Y at this time either.


----------



## ibgeek

NickJonesS71 said:


> Was this not implemented in the 3s? Seems the code would be the same any idea why not?


Different hard ware. The M3 lacks the physical ability to shut off the air to one side.


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> I'll reformat it before my next drive, thanks.
> 
> And if the reformat option is still greyed out, I'll submit a bug report.


@ibgeek, I took a spare thumb drive and erased it (on my Windows 7 computer)...then installed it into the car.

The car recognized the need for, and asked, to enable it to format the thumb drive.

Once doing so, I tried honking the horn and it saved the horn honk clip!

This is what was in the car...and the car does not ask to format it when inserted:










Can I still use this setup, but with a new memory chip?

Or just toss it out and start again. Thanks for your help. Cheers.


----------



## lance.bailey

at risk of echoing many others, I have not had a single hiccough with dashcam/sentry since switching to an SSD.

this is what I bought Kexin 120GB for 49.99 CDN from Amazon


----------



## Mike

lance.bailey said:


> at risk of echoing many others, I have not had a single hiccough with dashcam/sentry since switching to an SSD.
> 
> this is what I bought Kexin 120GB for 49.99 CDN from Amazon


So, just plug and play?

If so, sold!


----------



## ibgeek

Mike said:


> So, just plug and play?
> 
> If so, sold!


As long as your hard drive is a USB drive, it's plug and play. (and it is under 2TB because the drive needs to be formatted to fat32)

The reason your adaptor doesn't let you format is because it see's all of the slots as different drives. Tesla can only handle single partition drives.

Lances option is a very good one.

Regards,
Tony


----------



## Mike

ibgeek said:


> As long as your hard drive is a USB drive, it's plug and play. (and it is under 2TB because the drive needs to be formatted to fat32)
> 
> The reason your adaptor doesn't let you format is because it see's all of the slots as different drives. Tesla can only handle single partition drives.
> 
> Lances option is a very good one.
> 
> Regards,
> Tony


Thanks Tony and Lance.

It's ordered.

Cheers.


----------



## lance.bailey

Mike said:


> So, just plug and play?


I had to rearrange my splitter cable, so I have one port going to the SSD and the other port splitting the charger ports. been working fine since early May. I was so disbelieving of it being so easy that I kept the box until last week thinking something would go south. but it has been a dream.


----------



## Mike

lance.bailey said:


> I had to rearrange my splitter cable, so I have one port going to the SSD and the other port splitting the charger ports. been working fine since early May. I was so disbelieving of it being so easy that I kept the box until last week thinking something would go south. but it has been a dream.


Sounds good. I have no splitter cables to deal with, so should be no issues for a Luddite like me.


----------



## sduck

The problem is quite likely the cheap adapter - those are a common point of failure. 

And I just got 2020.28.6 - but have nowhere to go, so can't test anything. I feel like these early updates are being wasted on me (but keep them coming...)


----------



## littlD

Sometimes, the problem with USB thumb drives can also be their inability to be constantly written to over time.

If you pick SSD, it's very often "high endurance" by default (nice price on that one @lance.bailey !)

I often offer this combo. Been very reliable in Middie and now in Middy:
SanDisk 256GB High Endurance Video microSDXC Card with Adapter for Dash Cam and Home Monitoring systems - C10, U3, V30, 4K UHD, Micro SD Card - SDSQQNR-256G-GN6IA

SanDisk MobileMate USB 3.0 microSD Card Reader - SDDR-B531-GN6NN


----------



## SimonMatthews

ibgeek said:


> Tesla can only handle single partition drives.


This isn't true. I have one partition for music and another for Teslacam.


----------



## ibgeek

SimonMatthews said:


> This isn't true. I have one partition for music and another for Teslacam.


I think you misunderstood the context. The Tesla format drive button is grayed out if you have more than one partition on a drive. You can use a multi partition drive, but you can't format it in the car from the screen.


----------



## Nautilus

shmackers said:


> I am in Carmel, Indiana which has over 100 roundabouts. On 28.5 in the US it treats roundabouts like a stop sign. When I trigger the car to go, its starts accelerating but a quarter of the way into the roundabout I have to take over. It can't handle the curve.


Another Carmelite beat me to this! We're now over 125 roundabouts, with more being constructed this summer. I'm still back on 24.6.4 at the moment, but I'm waiting for the US roundabout functionality to improve with great anticipation since its literally impossible to get from point A to point B around here without encountering at least a couple of them. Oh, and I'm a big supporter of them. They were controversial when they first started installing them ~20 years ago, but I think many local skeptics have now been won over.


----------



## ibgeek

ibgeek said:


> Interesting issue yesterday. Didn't cause any issues but I had my arm hanging out my drivers window and after a couple minutes the screen showed a pedestrian running along side my car on the freeway.
> The car continued on fine but this should probably be addressed.


Decided today to get a photo of this:


----------



## ibgeek

Something that I noticed today. ALL Day and including many stops and even a steering wheel reboot. On the highway I never got a single steering wheel nag. 
On city streets it still nagged but I drove about 120 miles total today on the highway and whilst I was being very careful, I never had to touch the steering wheel once. 
Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## littlD

ibgeek said:


> Something that I noticed today. ALL Day and including many stops and even a steering wheel reboot. On the highway I never got a single steering wheel nag.
> On city streets it still nagged but I drove about 120 miles total today on the highway and whilst I was being very careful, I never had to touch the steering wheel once.
> Anyone else experiencing this?


I timed how long on city streets, it was a consistent 25 seconds, 10 seconds longer than 2020.24.6.9.

I'll time highway today, yet it concerns me that you had zero nags.


----------



## lance.bailey

quite the opposite, i think i'm getting nagged more than in earlier releases.


----------



## [email protected]

Mike said:


> @ibgeek, I took a spare thumb drive and erased it (on my Windows 7 computer)


7?


----------



## [email protected]

ibgeek said:


> As long as your hard drive is a USB drive, it's plug and play. (and it is under 2TB because the drive needs to be formatted to fat32)
> 
> The reason your adaptor doesn't let you format is because it see's all of the slots as different drives. Tesla can only handle single partition drives.
> 
> Lances option is a very good one.
> 
> Regards,
> Tony


exFat works too now, has for a while.
and i presume you mean that there can be two partitions on the ssd, one for TeslaCam and the other for other, say music. tesla's 'see' the second partition in media (if music is stored there, say) and plays it of course. several music formats are accepted.


----------



## Nautilus

ibgeek said:


> Decided today to get a photo of this:
> 
> View attachment 35040


Queue the theme song and sound effects from the "Six Million Dollar Man". Ah, memories...


----------



## rrollens

Nautilus said:


> Queue the theme song and sound effects from the "Six Million Dollar Man". Ah, memories...


Just another short seller with his hair on fire!


----------



## VFRMike

ibgeek said:


> Something that I noticed today. ALL Day and including many stops and even a steering wheel reboot. On the highway I never got a single steering wheel nag.
> On city streets it still nagged but I drove about 120 miles total today on the highway and whilst I was being very careful, I never had to touch the steering wheel once.
> Anyone else experiencing this?


Only time I had this happen was when I first picked up the car from the Fremont factory and was driving home. It lasted between 2 - 3 hours, almost all highway, and I never brought it up because I thought nobody would believe me. Nice to hear it's happened to others and that I'm not loosing it.


----------



## skygraff

ibgeek said:


> Decided today to get a photo of this:
> 
> View attachment 35040


Very fun and easily reproducible!

Hang an arm so it's seen by the repeater and voila. Hours of entertainment as you bring it in and out of range to make the figure appear and disappear. Signal a turn in that direction and it turns red.

Who needs the Tesla arcade?


----------



## bwilson4web

ibgeek said:


> On the highway I never got a single steering wheel nag.


Last weekend when I drove to Atlanta and back, there was one of four stretches without a nag. Otherwise it has been normal.

Bob Wilson


----------



## ibgeek

[email protected] said:


> exFat works too now, has for a while.
> and i presume you mean that there can be two partitions on the SSD, one for TeslaCam and the other for other, say music. tesla's 'see' the second partition in media (if music is stored there, say) and plays it of course. several music formats are accepted.


ExFat does work, but it's reliability was questionable on my car. 
Yes you can format your drive to have two partitions. Only one will be used for TeslaCam and the other for Music. But if you do this you can NOT format the TeslaCam partition using the feature built in to your Tesla's settings. 
And, at least for me, I kept getting Sentry Mode videos that wouldn't play or that were corrupt until I let the car do the drive formatting.

As to any benefit to using exFat over fat32.

Fat32 has a 4GB file limit and an 8TB limit (although most hardware wants to limit it to 2TB)
ExFat loses the file size and storage limits but limits compatibility slightly. It is optimized for thumb drives and flash cards. Not SSD's although it will work on them.


----------



## ibgeek

lance.bailey said:


> quite the opposite, i think I'm getting nagged more than in earlier releases.


The reason I put that post up was because I wanted to see if it was just my car of a legit feature change. That said there are many features in AP/TACC that change based on the location of the car to comply with local laws and approvals. Just want those that read my post to keep that in mind.


----------



## ibgeek

bwilson4web said:


> Last weekend when I drove to Atlanta and back, there was one of four stretches without a nag. Otherwise it has been normal.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Interesting. So it's likely just a bug. This one they can take their time fixing.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

ibgeek said:


> The reason your adaptor doesn't let you format is because it see's all of the slots as different drives. Tesla can only handle single partition drives.


I use a WD physical hard drive in my car and it has 3 partitions (two ext4, one being used for my music, and one FAT32 for TeslaCam) Tesla can definitely handle more than 1 partition on a single drive.

EDIT: Sorry, I should have probably have read the whole thread before hitting the Post button...


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

ibgeek said:


> And, at least for me, I kept getting Sentry Mode videos that wouldn't play or that were corrupt until I let the car do the drive formatting.


Out of curiosity, did you check to see what partition gets reformatted to when you use the car to reformat it?


----------



## ibgeek

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Out of curiosity, did you check to see what partition gets reformatted to when you use the car to reformat it?


You can not use Tesla's format button if you have more than one partition on a drive. You will get an error that tells you that there are two many partitions.


----------



## sduck

More testing of various autopilot modes in 2020.28.6. Mostly seems about the same as 28.5 - I suspect it's actually the same. Maybe marginally better. It seemed to do well stopping at lights and then starting up again by itself, as long as a car is in front - if there isn't you have to goose it somehow. And I'm not one to worry about nags, as I've gotten accustomed to resting a hand on the wheel all the time, but I deliberately didn't for a few spells today, and it's certainly nagging after a while.


----------



## ibgeek

sduck said:


> More testing of various autopilot modes in 2020.28.6. Mostly seems about the same as 28.5 - I suspect it's actually the same. Maybe marginally better. It seemed to do well stopping at lights and then starting up again by itself, as long as a car is in front - if there isn't you have to goose it somehow. And I'm not one to worry about nags, as I've gotten accustomed to resting a hand on the wheel all the time, but I deliberately didn't for a few spells today, and it's certainly nagging after a while.


I agree about the nags, but every once in a while I like to test the function and that is how I ran in to this. I think it's just a glitch on my car.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

ibgeek said:


> You can not use Tesla's format button if you have more than one partition on a drive. You will get an error that tells you that there are two many partitions.


Sorry I forgot a key word in my question... I meant to ask what partition FORMAT does it get reformatted to?


----------



## tivoboy

Is there anything in 28.6 that I should even remotely be interested in?


----------



## [email protected]

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Sorry I forgot a key word in my question... I meant to ask what partition FORMAT does it get reformatted to?


when i had one partition the tesla formatted it with FAT32 when i pushed on the button. when i added the second partition i just formatted them both to FAT32 as that was an easy selection in the partition application i was using on the mac laptop.


----------



## ibgeek

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Sorry I forgot a key word in my question... I meant to ask what partition FORMAT does it get reformatted to?


I actually haven't had to pull the drive since I had the car format the drive but I would suspect it is FAT32 as there would be no real benefit to use anything else for what Sentry mode and dashcam are doing.

Edit: Confirmed, it is Fat32


----------



## victor

tivoboy said:


> Is there anything in 28.6 that I should even remotely be interested in?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290689080766812161


----------



## garsh

That seems more like a bug introduction to me.
It blocks most of my view while I'm trying to back out of the garage.


----------



## lance.bailey

yeah, before the side views the home link pop up did not cover much if any of the rear camera. I bet if you lower the side views away, the rear view would no longer be blocked. but i've learned to like the side views lots, particularly when backing out of the garage.

the screen has that big black square between the side views. maybe put pop ups such as home link there?


----------



## fiveangle

ibgeek said:


> Different hard ware. The M3 lacks the physical ability to shut off the air to one side.


But what's frustrating is that the 3 used to be able to set the passenger vents to aim toward the driver only as well as the passenger window only. At some point it was removed and now only allows symmetrical splitting of the passenger stream.

Did anyone else notice that ?


----------



## SR22pilot

garsh said:


> That seems more like a bug introduction to me.
> It blocks most of my view while I'm trying to back out of the garage.


I disagree. I found the bug very annoying since if the garage didn't close I had to dismiss the rear view screen, close the garage, and put the camera back on.


----------



## lance.bailey

it's one bug replacing another

yes, homelink should be visible/available at home when backing out.
no, homelink should not block a portion of the rear view camera about equal in size to a kid on a bike


----------



## Mike

Just installed 28.6.

After my normal "remove (new SSD) external drive, install new software version, after install do full power down, do twin scroll reset, reinstall (new SSD) external drive" routine, the car would not show the dash cam icon after I had re-plugged in my three day old (new) SSD.

The format drive button was also greyed out.

Pulled the SSD, installed it into my steam driven, vacuum tube powered Windows 7 laptop, reformatted the SSD, re-installed the SSD into the car and then the format drive option button became operational. 

Once it was re-formatted, the dash cam icon appeared and went live.

"Save to drive upon horn honk" test passed.

I wonder if I'll have to remove and re-install my garage door in Homelink as that little bug has returned with the past two updates...


----------



## sduck

I have never removed my 19 month old ssd while doing updates, and it's always worked.


----------



## lance.bailey

upgraded to 28.6 last night. They finally broke TuneIn for good.

Found myself logged out from TuneIn, pressed "Login" and got the QR code for my phone like I did since the major rewrite a month or so back.

However, now when I scan the code, my phone goes to the tune-in page and I get told I need a premium account for TuneIn. Not Cool. Sure don't need that on my Volvo's TuneIn app.

So I now have a monthly ding for LTE access. a monthly ding for Spotify, a monthly ding for tunein. I knew about the LTE ding when I bought the car so i went into that eyes wide open, but the new additional dings are just nickel and dimeing me and it's annoying. If you're going to do that guys, give me Tidal.

Tried to use TuneIn without being logged in. "Local Radio" does not include the stations I use. The various genres presented do not include Classical. Lots of Hip-hop and throwback rock and some Jazz (not the stations I use) but no Classical stations. Podcasts don't include the ones I want. TuneIn sans account is severely .... limited ....


And follow a car through an intersection is still bust.

Not impressed with 28.6, heck 28.anything is annoying


----------



## iChris93

lance.bailey said:


> Found myself logged out from TuneIn, pressed "Login" and got the QR code for my phone like I did since the major rewrite a month or so back.
> 
> However, now when I scan the code, my phone goes to the tune-in page and I get told I need a premium account for TuneIn. Not Cool. Sure don't need that on my Volvo's TuneIn app.
> 
> So I now have a monthly ding for LTE access. a monthly ding for Spotify, a monthly ding for tunein. I knew about the LTE ding when I bought the car so i went into that eyes wide open, but the new additional dings are just nickel and dimeing me and it's annoying. If you're going to do that guys, give me Tidal.


Are others noticing TuneIn requiring a premium account for basic access? I think this might be in error for you.


----------



## iChris93

Mike said:


> I wonder if I'll have to remove and re-install my garage door in Homelink as that little bug has returned with the past two updates...


Have you seen anyone else needing to do this? Might be a specific issue with your HW/SW.


----------



## lance.bailey

lucky me.


----------



## iChris93

lance.bailey said:


> lucky me.


What I was trying to say is that if you don't want to pay for it, have you tried to talk to Tesla about it?


----------



## RichEV

lance.bailey said:


> yeah, before the side views the home link pop up did not cover much if any of the rear camera. I bet if you lower the side views away, the rear view would no longer be blocked. but i've learned to like the side views lots, particularly when backing out of the garage.
> 
> the screen has that big black square between the side views. maybe put pop ups such as home link there?


The side views show a higher angle than the rear. Put the side views on top with rear view on the bottom. Then the extra space is at the top for the drop-downs.


----------



## Mike

sduck said:


> I have never removed my 19 month old ssd while doing updates, and it's always worked.


My May 2018 build has some finicky issues with it.

I know my whole LTE/connectivity system is botched right now and I'm getting whatever needs replacing in eight days.

I know that whenever I get a new update, there is a 50/50 chance that my Homelink will randomly begin to not automatically close the garage door upon departure from home nor open it up upon arrival back home until I remove my garage door from Homelink and then re-install it.

I know that sometimes, even with a strong LTE signal, my car will refuse to hear my voice commands but as soon as I drive into the garage and my WiFi takes over, the car hears my voice commands with no issue.

So, my early build has an electronic patina.

And now my SSD connectivity joins the parade.

I'd be somewhat miffed, but two years ago I got a $14,000 rebate for being an early adopter.

I'll live with these random growing pains...especially since I own the car outright.


----------



## Mike

iChris93 said:


> Have you seen anyone else needing to do this? Might be a specific issue with your HW/SW.


I remember about 18 months ago it was a thing...


----------



## lance.bailey

iChris93 said:


> What I was trying to say is that if you don't want to pay for it, have you tried to talk to Tesla about it?


ah, did not get that. How would talking to Tesla help? I would expect them to say that I pay or I don't get the service - my choice.

What I want is for Tesla to not remove or start charging for functionality. It doesn't seem to be a TuneIn decision, but maybe there is a Sensus app update coming for the Volvo.


----------



## iChris93

Mike said:


> I remember about 18 months ago it was a thing...


So if it shouldn't be a thing anymore, have you tried approaching Tesla about it? Hopefully repairing your LTE issue will repair all the other issues.


----------



## iChris93

lance.bailey said:


> ah, did not get that. How would talking to Tesla help? I would expect them to say that I pay or I don't get the service - my choice.
> 
> What I want is for Tesla to not remove or start charging for functionality. It doesn't seem to be a TuneIn decision, but maybe there is a Sensus app update coming for the Volvo.


I don't think it is supposed to be that way.

I have unlimited premium connectivity, so I am not 100% positive, but I think that at the very least if you are paying for premium connectivity you do not also have to pay for TuneIn. Somehow TuneIn or your car has lost the Tesla credentials that should allow you to access the basic version without paying to subscribe so I would hope Tesla could help you resolve that.


----------



## Mike

iChris93 said:


> So if it shouldn't be a thing anymore, have you tried approaching Tesla about it? Hopefully repairing your LTE issue will repair all the other issues.


I have mentioned it, but simply removing and re-installing the garage door solves the whole issue.

I hope the LTE repair will address some of these other issues.

And one other change to the way the car operates seems to have just been introduced:

When I first get into my sound asleep car, the screen takes about two seconds to come on (normal behavior for my car) and the "no LTE signal" icon will show in the upper right corner for about a half second (normal behavior for my car) before the wifi signal icon replaces it (normal behavior for my car).

Now, the wifi signal takes a full five seconds to come up...and when I return home and put the car into park, the LTE icon stays displayed for about 10 seconds before the wifi icon takes its place...and that end of drive connectivity swap used to be instantaneous upon putting the car in park.


----------



## iChris93

Mike said:


> I have mentioned it, but simply removing and re-installing the garage door solves the whole issue.
> 
> I hope the LTE repair will address some of these other issues.


Okay, it just sounds like a hassle and that things might not be working right for your car. I hope it is not indicative of some other major underlying issue.


----------



## mrau

@lance.bailey I got the same Get Premium screen from Tune In after I scanned the QR code. However I was able to either swipe that screen away or X it away (can't recall which even though I just did it a few hours ago) and then I could continue on with my free Tune In account. That was on an iPhone.

It is not very obvious on how to clear that screen with out signing up for premium, but it can be done.


----------



## lance.bailey

thanks for the hint @mrau - i didn't need to do that last time I scanned to login, i'll try again.


----------



## lance.bailey

tried it again, weaselly deceptive authentication page it is.

I humbly apologize for the slam against Tesla's TuneIn app, it was TuneIn itself. Mea Culpa. :blush:


----------



## iChris93

lance.bailey said:


> tried it again, weaselly deceptive authentication page it is.
> 
> I humbly apologize for the slam against Tesla's TuneIn app, it was TuneIn itself. Mea Culpa. :blush:


Glad to hear it.


----------



## Long Ranger

@lance.bailey and @mrau I'm a bit confused about this talk about scanning a QR code for free Tune In. I've never done anything like that. Is that because your car lost the Tesla credentials, or do you get some benefit by using your own free Tune In account vs. the Tesla account?


----------



## mrau

The benefit for using my own log in is that it syncs my Favorite stations between my Tune In app on the iPhone with the car. Probably get the same amount of stations if you use the personal free account or the Tesla account.

This is the first time I have logged into Tune In with the car. Always used the Tesla account in the past. Just trying to get my radio/ audio settings up to date. Nothing really to do with 28.6 (which I have), just a coincidence that I had same issue as Lance in getting past the Authetication / Get Premium page.


----------



## tivoboy

So, IS there a problem with TuneIN or not? I had issue before, but a reselect of at least CNN and other stations worked. But, CNBC, no go no how


----------



## lance.bailey

same as @mrau I like having my favourites synced across devices - phone, browser, pad, squeezebox, tesla, volvo.

spotify is a close second but requires premium login to sync to the cars and is not on squeezebox.

slacker is on tesla, phone, pad and squeezebox, but not on volvo.

Tidal is only on the squeezebox, and i'm having trouble getting hi-res to work which is the only reason to go tidal in my mind.


----------



## iChris93

Let me ask you, @mrau and @lance.bailey, does having a tuneIn account let you remove accidental thumbs up/down?


----------



## lance.bailey

not that I know of, but i avoid the thumbs up/down after a few accidental thumbs down in slacker when I first got the Tesla. I started using TuneIn sometime after that "learning moment"


----------



## iChris93

lance.bailey said:


> not that I know of, but i avoid the thumbs up/down after a few accidental thumbs down in slacker when I first got the Tesla. I started using TuneIn after that "learning moment"


Oh, maybe I was thinking about Slacker anyways... I forget that we have 3 streaming services now!


----------



## Steve Sherman

Greetings.. Yikes, installed 2020.28.6 yesterday, resulting in no rear view camera (black screens), no auto "anything", and 5 minutes for my phone to connect to my M3. This is my first issue i've experienced since purchase. Any suggestions? Thanks so much! 
2018 M3 Long Range/FSD/HW3.0


----------



## lance.bailey

two thumb reboot?


----------



## Steve Sherman

lance.bailey said:


> two thumb reboot?


Thank you.. Yes, sorry forgot to mentioned that I did that.. rendered same results.


----------



## Avid

Sometimes these issues work themselves out once the car goes to sleep and later re-waken.

Kinda like people, your brain is turned into mush during the day, get a good nights sleep, and you're good to go in the morning...or not.


----------



## felzano3

i have been on 2020.24.* until today when I got the upgrade to 2020.28.6 . What is the difference between 2020.24 and 2020.28? what is the criteria of who gets the 2020.24 and the 2020.28?


----------



## garsh

felzano3 said:


> What is the difference between 2020.24 and 2020.28?


See the release notes in the first post of this thread.


> what is the criteria of who gets the 2020.24 and the 2020.28?


Tesla just decides to offer new builds to some percentage of owners, and it's generally pretty random who gets each update. I'm sure they have some system in mind, such as those running older versions get some preference ahead of those who were offered a more recent release.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

lance.bailey said:


> it's one bug replacing another
> 
> yes, homelink should be visible/available at home when backing out.
> no, homelink should not block a portion of the rear view camera about equal in size to a kid on a bike


Just redesign Homelink to be horizontal instead of vertical.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

RichEV said:


> The side views show a higher angle than the rear. Put the side views on top with rear view on the bottom. Then the extra space is at the top for the drop-downs.


Maybe they can take a page out of Microsoft's book and use that extra space for ADVERTISING!


----------



## gary in NY

Anyone noticing changes in their profile driving position, without making/saving any changes? Yesterday I felt like I was driving from the back seat until I reset the position. Seems like Easy Entry and my profile merged somehow. I don't think it happened all at once, but gradually over a few drives. One does not expect the driving position to change, so it didn't dawn on me that it had until I could hardly reach the peddles. The seat had moved back and reclined somewhat. This could have started before 28.6.


----------



## lance.bailey

my wife and I have very different seating positions (even though similar height and leg:body ratio, but the other day I switched from her setting to mine and the seat barely moved.

curious.


----------



## Mike

gary in NY said:


> Yesterday I felt like I was driving from the back seat until I reset the position.


I've noticed the seat-back often doesn't go all the way up to where it should go for my driver profile...I have to move it up a bit and then hit the "restore" (I think) button and then it completes its move into it's fully correct memory position.


----------



## gary in NY

Yeah, there's something funky happening there. I'm the only driver of my car, and the only profiles are one for me and Easy Entry.

Also, is there a way to stop Easy Entry when there is someone sitting behind the driver? Crunch!


----------



## Long Ranger

gary in NY said:


> Also, is there a way to stop Easy Entry when there is someone sitting behind the driver? Crunch!


There are a few options:
1. There's a Stop button whenever the car is switching profiles. I'm pretty sure that appears when Easy Entry is activated.
2. Choose your own profile.
3. Move the seat adjustment lever.
4. Don't unbuckle your seat belt until the passenger has exited to delay the Easy Entry activation.


----------



## bsunny

RichEV said:


> The side views show a higher angle than the rear. Put the side views on top with rear view on the bottom. Then the extra space is at the top for the drop-downs.


I've actually been thinking that I'd like the rear camera to be duplicated in the smaller format between the two side views to present a full "stitched or almost stitched" view. (I still would want the full size backup view.) View options might be a nice feature.
I do agree that the Homelink drop down is quite annoying. Maybe position horizontally, or allow for the default view to simply be one door, with a fuller option to display all doors with "homelink" header.


----------



## lance.bailey

+1 for a stiched view. I played about with that in ffmpeg before the Tesla viewer came along and it's not bad when stitched.

on some cars you get the option of back view, left view, right view, 360 overhead view. all are useful at some point.


----------



## SimonMatthews

gary in NY said:


> Anyone noticing changes in their profile driving position, without making/saving any changes? Yesterday I felt like I was driving from the back seat until I reset the position. Seems like Easy Entry and my profile merged somehow. I don't think it happened all at once, but gradually over a few drives. One does not expect the driving position to change, so it didn't dawn on me that it had until I could hardly reach the peddles. The seat had moved back and reclined somewhat. This could have started before 28.6.


I have noticed this since we first got our Model 3 two years ago. It seemed to stop doing it for a while, but I noticed it again this week.


----------



## sduck

garsh said:


> That seems more like a bug introduction to me.
> It blocks most of my view while I'm trying to back out of the garage.


I guess that depends on how you have homelink set up. This is all that i get - and I don't have a problem with that little bit it's covering -


----------



## FRC

sduck said:


> I guess that depends on how you have homelink set up. This is all that i get - and I don't have a problem with that little bit it's covering -
> View attachment 35130


Yes, the more entries you have in Homelink, the further it will intrude into the rearview picture.


----------



## bsunny

sduck said:


> I guess that depends on how you have homelink set up. This is all that i get - and I don't have a problem with that little bit it's covering -
> View attachment 35130


You have one garage door, and I have two in my Homelink, so there is one more listed below what your picture shows. (With more doors in a Homelink setup, that could maybe get even longer.)
In my case, the Homelink pop down interferes with my view of what I use to align myself while backing up if I want to do so before I open the garage door.
It's partly a matter of timing, though. It goes away if you tap the screen then it's hard to find again to actually use it to open the door. You have to close the camera window, I think. It did not seem to be a problem before some recent release (24, or 28. ?) but the behavior is now less user friendly.


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> That seems more like a bug introduction to me.
> It blocks most of my view while I'm trying to back out of the garage.


Is there somebody getting into or out of the Volt?
Is the door open?
When I back out beside it, am I actually too close and will end up scraping it?


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> Yes, the more entries you have in Homelink, the further it will intrude into the rearview picture.


Additionally, if you turn on the two side cameras, the main rear-view camera gets pushed up, so that it's covered by the homelink menu even more than usual.


----------



## skygraff

garsh said:


> Is there somebody getting into or out of the Volt?
> Is the door open?
> When I back out beside it, am I actually too close and will end up scraping it?


While I agree that this needs to be solved, the plus side is there's plenty of visibility above the trunk via mirror or head turn.

HomeLink position or behavior needs to be modified with multiple items in the menu and/or repeater view enabled but, ultimately, cameras are supplemental to good old fashioned mark 2 eyeballs.


----------



## JWardell

skygraff said:


> there's plenty of visibility above the trunk via mirror or head turn.


 How dare you expect people to look where they're going!


----------



## sduck

I see - I have a suspicion that the folks who programmed this only have one garage door (it's all you can afford in Northern California anyway).


----------



## gary in NY

Long Ranger said:


> There are a few options:
> 1. There's a Stop button whenever the car is switching profiles. I'm pretty sure that appears when Easy Entry is activated.
> 2. Choose your own profile.
> 3. Move the seat adjustment lever.
> 4. Don't unbuckle your seat belt until the passenger has exited to delay the Easy Entry activation.


Thanks! Now I just have to remember to do one of these things next time.


----------



## SimonMatthews

sduck said:


> I see - I have a suspicion that the folks who programmed this only have one garage door (it's all you can afford in Northern California anyway).


If you can afford two, then you can afford a Model S or X.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

WonkoTheSane said:


> Maybe they can take a page out of Microsoft's book and use that extra space for ADVERTISING!


Other ideas: Elon Musk's Twitter feed, Tesla stock ticker, SpaceX launch videos, random child-name generator, SEC law suit monitor. The options are endless.


----------



## gary in NY

sduck said:


> I see - I have a suspicion that the folks who programmed this only have one garage door (it's all you can afford in Northern California anyway).


Two car garages are pretty common where I am. I have three devices programmed; one for each garage door and one for my outside lighting. I love the connivence, but the box cuts a good sized hole in the backup display.


----------



## Veedio

Mike said:


> I've noticed the seat-back often doesn't go all the way up to where it should go for my driver profile...I have to move it up a bit and then hit the "restore" (I think) button and then it completes its move into it's fully correct memory position.


I've had that same problem myself across multiple software versions. It's just the seatback position that doesn't load (slide forward position, etc. all do). Tapping on the profile name always sets it correctly but it would be nice to not have to. I've mentioned it to Tesla service before to blank stares.


----------



## GDN

Long Ranger said:


> There are a few options:
> 1. There's a Stop button whenever the car is switching profiles. I'm pretty sure that appears when Easy Entry is activated.
> 2. Choose your own profile.
> 3. Move the seat adjustment lever.
> 4. Don't unbuckle your seat belt until the passenger has exited to delay the Easy Entry activation.


I've missed the stop button, don't recall it. If someone is going to be behind me for a few drives- I hit the profile button to get the drop down, select my profile and just turn Easy Exit off. Just takes a couple of taps once you remember where it is, then I turn it back on later. If someone is back there, it will likely be for a couple of stops at least. That keeps me from crunching them at each stop.


----------



## lance.bailey

I've been trying sort out the differences and how to live with traffic light control (TLC) in 2020.28.X versus the late great 2020.24.X version. I only get out a couple of times a week these days, so figuring things out has been slow.

one of the problems I continue to have is the car starting after it stops behind another at a red light. sometimes it starts when the lead car moves ahead. sometimes it stays put with the stopline red. sometimes it starts when the lead car goes only to stop when I reach the stopline, which is red. On occasion it stops midway through the intersection, although I may not have seen that since I installed 20.28.6

one of the things that I've clued in is that when the car stays put when the lead car moves forward is that a slight movement of the steering wheel will turn the stopline from red to green. Occasionally I get prompted to do that as if I've been driving hands free (which none of us ever, EVER, do) when I've just been sitting at a light. 

The message to use the accelerator pedal or gear shift lever to override the TLC stop does not mention moving the steering wheel slightly to override the TLC stop, but it seems to work.

weird.


----------



## Ksb466

lance.bailey said:


> I've been trying sort out the differences and how to live with traffic light control (TLC) in 2020.28.X versus the late great 2020.24.X version. I only get out a couple of times a week these days, so figuring things out has been slow.
> 
> one of the problems I continue to have is the car starting after it stops behind another at a red light. sometimes it starts when the lead car moves ahead. sometimes it stays put with the stopline red. sometimes it starts when the lead car goes only to stop when I reach the stopline, which is red. On occasion it stops midway through the intersection, although I may not have seen that since I installed 20.28.6
> 
> one of the things that I've clued in is that when the car stays put when the lead car moves forward is that a slight movement of the steering wheel will turn the stopline from red to green. Occasionally I get prompted to do that as if I've been driving hands free (which none of us ever, EVER, do) when I've just been sitting at a light.
> 
> The message to use the accelerator pedal or gear shift lever to override the TLC stop does not mention moving the steering wheel slightly to override the TLC stop, but it seems to work.
> 
> weird.


I experience similar, but haven't tried the steering thing. I figure it'll improve with more updates, and it still worth it in current iteration. Also annoying are flashing yellow light. Car will slow, go, repeat with each flash


----------



## lance.bailey

here in BC we have overhead lights about 200 yds before major intersections. these flash yellow for 30 sec before the intersection lights turn yellow. The intention is to give semi trucks a heads up (pun intended) that the intersection lights are going to change so that the have more than 5 sec to brake when the light goes from green to yellow.

the side effect is that the model 3 has an additional intersection to stop at.


----------



## bwilson4web

I had a curious problem with the "Search" function accessing the "Owner's Manual." This YouTube shows my problem:





use "SPACE" to pause playback
"." moves one frame forward
"," moves one frame back
Anyone else see this on 2020.28.6? If not, I'll contact Tesla on Monday for a service call.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh

bwilson4web said:


> I had a curious problem with the "Search" function accessing the "Owner's Manual." This YouTube shows my problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use "SPACE" to pause playback
> "." moves one frame forward
> "," moves one frame back
> Anyone else see this on 2020.28.6? If not, I'll contact Tesla on Monday for a service call.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Do you have any sort of screen protector installed?


----------



## Mike

bwilson4web said:


> I had a curious problem with the "Search" function accessing the "Owner's Manual." This YouTube shows my problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use "SPACE" to pause playback
> "." moves one frame forward
> "," moves one frame back
> Anyone else see this on 2020.28.6? If not, I'll contact Tesla on Monday for a service call.
> 
> Bob Wilson


I get this from version to version and on .28, I experienced this as well.


----------



## bwilson4web

Thanks! I'll open a case with Tesla on Monday.

Bob Wilson


----------



## bwilson4web

garsh said:


> Do you have any sort of screen protector installed?


No but I did have the dogs in the car. Even after through cleaning and double-button+brake reset, no change.

The car has been on EVSE overnight so I'll give it another try when I take the dogs to the dog park.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh

Only about 8% of the fleet remains on a version of 2020.28, so I've unstickied this thread and removed the current marker.


----------

